# vmplayer

## eBoy

Ich habe mir den vmPlayer per emerge installiert und wollte diesen nun starten...

1.) Starten ist grundsätzlich nur als Root möglich... Wieso weiß ich nicht.

2.) Wenn ich vmPlayer als Root starte und eine virtuelle Maschine auswähle, bekomme ich eine Fehlermeidung. 

 *Quote:*   

> Could not open /dev/vmmon: No such file or directory.
> 
> Please make sure that the kernel module `vmmon' is loaded.

 

Ok, nun kann es sein, dass dieses Kernelmodul nicht geladen ist, aber wie kann ich das prüfen und nachinstallieren?Last edited by eBoy on Sun Sep 03, 2006 4:34 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## b3cks

Wie wäre es mal mit lesen der Status/Ausgabemeldungen?   :Wink: 

Bist du als User in der Gruppe vmware? Sind die vmware-modules installiert? (Sollte eigentlich, da Abhängigkeit) Hast du vorher /etc/init.d/vmware start ausgeführt?

Gruß

----------

## Rene-dev

und vmware-config.pl auch um die module zu kompilieren

----------

## eBoy

Benutzer in zur Gruppe vmware hinzugefügt und vmware start ausgeführt.

unter Root läuft das Ganze fehlerfrei, aber es soll ja als normaler Nutzer laufen =>

 *Quote:*   

> vmplayer
> 
> /usr/bin/vmplayer: line 85: /etc/vmware/locations: Keine Berechtigung
> 
> /usr/bin/vmplayer: line 177: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> ...

 

Ich habe auch schon geprüft, ob die Gruppe vmware Berechtigung für das Verzeichnis /etc/vmware/ hat...

Besitzrechte "root.vmware" für alle entsprechende Dateien gesetzt ( auch das Verz.)

Dieses Problem hatte ich unter Suse nie, funktioniert dort auf anhieb

----------

## Mr.Big

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Benutzer in zur Gruppe vmware hinzugefügt 
> 
> 

 

Den Benutzer dannach auch neu angemeldet?

----------

## eBoy

*seufz*

Das war wohl das Problem... Nach einem Neustart geht es jedenfalls. Habe das wohl vergessen. Danke für die Hilfe!

----------

## eBoy

Unabhängig vom Problem würde mich noch interessieren, wie ich von einem Win oder Linux Host Dateien in meinen Win Gast bekomme? Gibt es da nichts was das kopieren von Host zu Gast ermöglicht? Oder gibt es das nur bei dem vmWare Server?

----------

## eBoy

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Unabhängig vom Problem würde mich noch interessieren, wie ich von einem Win oder Linux Host Dateien in meinen Win Gast bekomme? Gibt es da nichts was das kopieren von Host zu Gast ermöglicht? Oder gibt es das nur bei dem vmWare Server?

 

Das Problem besteht immernoch...

Wie bekomme ich Daten/ Dateien in meinen Gast bzw. Host?

----------

## tuxian

Ich mach das per samba, es läuft also am Host-OS der samba-Server!

----------

## dave87

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> Unabhängig vom Problem würde mich noch interessieren, wie ich von einem Win oder Linux Host Dateien in meinen Win Gast bekomme? Gibt es da nichts was das kopieren von Host zu Gast ermöglicht? Oder gibt es das nur bei dem vmWare Server?

 

Ich glaube du meinst die Shared Folder Funktion, die gibts auch in der VMware Workstation.

Für den Fall eines Linuxhosts hat ja tuxian schon ne Möglichkeit geschrieben, und für den Fall Windowshost sollte es doch eine einfache Ordnerfreigabe (heisst das Sambazeugs dort so?) tun.

Es ginge auch ganz netzwerklos (da ich nicht weiss in wie weit der VMwareplayer Netzwerkeinstellungen zulässt): Ein .iso-Programm / Brennprogramm nehmen, die Dateien damit in nen CD-/DVD-Image schreiben und dieses unter VMware als Laufwerk angeben.

 *eboy wrote:*   

> ...Kernelmodul nicht geladen ist, aber wie kann ich das prüfen...

 

```
lsmod
```

----------

## Chainsuck

Hallo,

benutze ebenfalls samba fuer den Austausch von Files zwischen Host und Gast.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> da ich nicht weiss in wie weit der VMwareplayer Netzwerkeinstellungen zulässt

 

Tut er  :Wink:  Kannst also den Gast auch per NAT laufen lassen falls der Host ueber keine

Internetverbindung verfuegen sollte.

----------

## musv

Wenn du vom Hostsystem (ich vermute mal Linux) auf das Dateisystem Deines Gastsystems zugreifen willst, gibt es auch ein netter Perlscript namens vmware-mount.pl.

Das befindet sich bei mir (hab die VMWare-Workstation) unter /opt/vmare/workstation/bin.

Das Script mußt du als root starten, damit Deine Partition mounten und in einer anderen Konsole hast du dann Zugriff auf die Daten des Gastsystems. Allerdings ist das Ding eher für Notfälle gedacht, da tierischst langsam. 

Ansonsten ist der Standardweg das Aufsetzen eines Sambaservers.

----------

## eBoy

Ich brauch das nur, um z.B. ein geschriebenes Dokument auszutauschen  :Wink: 

Ich werde dieses Script mal suchen und testen...

[EDIT]

Script lässt sich nicht herunterladen, kann mir jemand einen funktionierenden link oder das Script anhängen?

[/EDIT]

----------

## musv

 *eBoy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Script lässt sich nicht herunterladen, kann mir jemand einen funktionierenden link oder das Script anhängen?
> 
> 

 

Das brauchst du nicht extra herunterladen. Das Script ist im VMWare-Workstation-Paket enthalten.

----------

## eBoy

Das von mir gemeinte Script ist völlig veraltet und lässt sich nicht herunterladen, obwohl es einen Download-Link dafür gibt. Inzwischen habe ich mein Problem über Netzwerk gelöst (Schicke Daten per Email aus vmPlayer oder schiebe es übers Netzwerk.

Optimal wäre zwar ein einfaches Drop & Drop, doch das funktioniert bei vmPlayer leider nicht

Trotzdem Danke für die Antwort

----------

